# Anybody here have use plasti dip in their car?



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Or got your car done professionally ? I want to get mine done but was quoted $320. Yikes! I could buy a kit online but I don't really want to do it my self.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

My buddy did his grill, from chrome look to flat black, looked good. I can ask him if the DYI process is simple.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I dipped my factory rims (winter set), side mirrors, front grill and spoiler. My coworker dipped his civic from red to white to green with spray gun. Looks sharp!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Will take a picture of my coworker's when I get a chance...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

When you say interior. Do you mean your whole interior? Eg. like your plastic trim, handle, cup holders, vents?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


>


That looks great! I want to get my rims done as well. How long did it take u to do the rims?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I spent an afternoon doing it. Did 4-5 coats. Paint dries quick so you can recoat as soon as you have done the 4 pieces. Painting part didnt take long at all. Cleaning n prepping the rims took the longest time.

Try not to do it on a hot day as the paint dries too quick and will not give you a smooth finish.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

where can we buy these product?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

You can buy it on Amazon


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

I'm getting mine from Dipit.ca | Plasti Dip â€" protective automotive coatings | Canada
Gonna do my rims either next week or the week after.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> where can we buy these product?


I bought my first can 3 years ago at a local paint specialist store for $23. Lowe's in Bellingham was $6 a can. Lowe's Canada... $17-18?

Anyway, here's my coworker's civic. I have his authorization to post it. He doesn't mind showing off his baby. 
He said he used 3 gal of paint (about 7 coats) and 1 gal of top coat (2 coats).


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, that's a lot of work.. Looks great nice though


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> Man, that's a lot of work.. Looks great nice though


Yeah I found it too much work as well. But seems like he enjoyed doing it, or he wouldn't be dipping it different color every year. Lol


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Did my front grill last summer, pretty surprised still holds up after almost a year of driving everyday on weekdays from Surrey to Vancouver.


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

I got mine from canadian tires


----------

